# Batman vs. Kira



## Gorblax (Jun 25, 2008)

It is said, in the Death Note universe, that Light is the world's greatest detective. Well, I know one Dark Knight who would beg to differ. If, rather than contacting L, Tokyo were to flash a bat signal into the sky in order to get to the bottom of the mysterious deaths occurring all over Japan, would Batman be able to succeed where L failed in unmasking the culprit- before being unmasked himself?

EDIT: BLOODLUST OFF, GODAMMIT


----------



## Pepmoix (Jun 25, 2008)

No one fucks around with the Batman. He would make Kira cry and beg for mercy before the latter could say "Matsuuuuuda"


----------



## Gritz (Jun 25, 2008)

The Bat takes this.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 25, 2008)

Unlike L Batman doesn't need absolute, irrufutable evidence to point to a criminal's guilt.


----------



## Bender (Jun 25, 2008)

^
Batman beats the innocent and the corrupt regardless of hte deduction


----------



## Stan Lee (Jun 26, 2008)

Batman, Light=Shit


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

bats babyshakes


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 26, 2008)

Batman easy.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 28, 2008)

Batman would beat the shit out of him before Light even reads the first page of the Death Note.


----------



## Mashiro (Jun 29, 2008)

If Batman can counter this strategy:

 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOglQl0mnbM[/YOUTUBE]

Then he wins


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2008)

Mashiro said:


> If Batman can counter this strategy:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOglQl0mnbM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Then he wins


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2008)

If you give one of them prep, but not the other they would win. If not batman rapes


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 29, 2008)

Batman takes this for me.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jun 29, 2008)

Misa solos


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2008)

Batman would bitchslap him then drug him and put him in arkham for the rest of his lfie without any proof.  he did it to Ra's Al Ghul


----------



## Eleven (Jun 29, 2008)

Light would win this easy.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 29, 2008)

Mask > Shinigami eyes. Batman wins.


----------



## Mashiro (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmm i guess ur right.


----------



## zan (Jul 1, 2008)

Well the only thing i can say is that... When it comes to batman.. I think his real self is batman and not bruces.. I think they have shown that enough in comic books and cartoons..  If a name is just something your parents choice for you.. Then why would the name be importent?  If a person later on choice to change there name to something to better suit there personality.. Then would the DN work on them even tho it not the name they was born in to?


----------



## atom (Jul 1, 2008)

Kira will take a potato chip... and EAT IT. 

Kira stomps.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 1, 2008)

Batman knocked Light out and sprinkles some crack on his body for the cops to find.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 1, 2008)

atom said:


> Kira will take a potato chip... and EAT IT.
> 
> Kira stomps.



JUST AS PLANNED!!!

*DELETE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

Also one big thing Bats would have over L, is that he WOULDN'T ADVERTISE HIS PRESENCE.

I still fervently stand by that he would go all Ra's Al Ghul on his ass. Just beat him up, dope him up and lock him in Arkham as a delusional madman who should be drugged every 2 hours.


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 1, 2008)

How would Batman figure out Kira's identity, though?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 1, 2008)

Same way L limited it down to two people except afterwards he'd just kill both of them and be done with it.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

bats wouldn;t kill, compound fractures all over the arms hurt a whole lot more


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 1, 2008)

Batman goes on TV and says "I'm the Goddamn Batman".

Light kills himself.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 1, 2008)

Kira stomps the hell out of batman. Shinigami eyes>>>> Batman
Thx for playing with bloodlust....


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Kira stomps the hell out of batman. Shinigami eyes>>>> Batman
> Thx for playing with bloodlust....



Shinigami Eyes >>> Robin, Nightwing, Huntress

rest of the batfamily is immune. Batman, Batwoman, Batgirl, etc. all cover too much of the face


----------



## Sylar (Jul 1, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Kira stomps the hell out of batman. Shinigami eyes>>>> Batman
> Thx for playing with bloodlust....



Mask > Shinigami eyes. Batman's boot > Light's bones. 
Thx for playing with bloodlust.....


----------



## Random Nobody (Jul 1, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Kira stomps the hell out of batman. Shinigami eyes>>>> Batman
> Thx for playing with bloodlust....



here


----------



## Finn Mac Cool (Jul 2, 2008)

Light wins.

All it would take is a single Batman sighting anywhere in Tokyo, and Light would know Batman was on to him.  Then all it would take would be a few days of digging to discover that Batman is Bruce Wayne:  there aren't too many people in Gotham City with the resources, physique, motive, and free time to be the Batman.  The only reason his identity hasn't become public knowledge is due to Plot Induced Stupidity (sort of like how no one can recognize Superman's face beneath Clark Kent's glasses).  Since we usually assume PIS is off in battledome threads, Light should have no problem realizing he needs to write Bruce Wayne in the Death Note.

Some of you might say that Light wouldn't realize Batman was onto him until it was too late, but that wouldn't really work.  The only reason L was able to whittle down his list of suspects from "everyone in Japan" to "Light Yagami" is because, time and time again, Light chose to deliberately taunt, provoke, and challenge L instead of playing it safe.  Batman would only get the same advantage if he deliberately tried to attract Kira's antagonism, which would not be a smart move since he doesn't have total anonymity like L did.


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 2, 2008)

> Then all it would take would be a few days of digging to discover that Batman is Bruce Wayne: there aren't too many people in Gotham City with the resources, physique, motive, and free time to be the Batman



Few days of digging where? You mean to tell me Light can somehow get the files and personal history of ALL the adult males living in Gotham? How would he know that Batman funds his anti-criminal activities by himself when he is known to work with the Justice League?

Batman can move under Light's radar, he doesn't have to reveal himself, not like L did. If he can disguise himself as Matches Mahoney to collect information in Gotham, I'm pretty sure he can create another alter ego to protect himself from Light while snooping around Japan.

Unlike L, Batman wouldn't hesitate bringing Kira down. He doesn't suffer the same "oh wow, we are so much like each other, I want him to be my best friend!" sickness like L had.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 2, 2008)

FanB0y said:


> Unlike L, Batman wouldn't hesitate bringing Kira down. He doesn't suffer the same "oh wow, we are so much like each other, I want him to be my best friend!" sickness like L had.



You realize that had nothing to do with the reason L didn't bag Light as Kira right?


----------



## Birds~of~paradise (Jul 2, 2008)

L figured out light was kira the first time he met him. he just didin't want to act til he was 100% sure, then the later memory erasing convinced him otherwise.


batman would have taken that very first chance, and it would have ended there.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 2, 2008)

Batman could takes this. As Bird of Paradise said, L suspected Light of being Kira from the moment he met him. Knowing Batman, he wouldn't hesitate at all to take Light down.


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 2, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> You realize that had nothing to do with the reason L didn't bag Light as Kira right?



What I'm saying is, personal ties won't get in Batman's way and unlike L he wouldn't hesitate to link Light to Kira. He doesn't need to be 100% correct to stop Kira and he doesn't have to get too close.

He won't be second-guessing himself and questioning his assumption because of the risk of putting his best friend behind bars.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah he runs hunches all the time.

also the moment he _does_ take down Bats, Light is done, the rest of the Batfamily and the Outsiders are on his ass (not mentioning the JLA since that's just too much hax and they aren't batcentric)


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 2, 2008)

ARGH. I HATE that bloodlust is default in this forum. Editing first post. NO BLOODLUST.


----------



## Gorblax (Jul 2, 2008)

Finn Mac Cool said:


> The only reason his identity hasn't become public knowledge is due to Plot Induced Stupidity (sort of like how no one can recognize Superman's face beneath Clark Kent's glasses).



Okay, I am SICK of that. The only reason no one has figured out Kent is Superman is that they don't think Superman HAS a secret identity- he's just Superman all the time. People can say, "Hey, Clark, you know you kinda look like Superman." And they do. It's just that they have no clue he's hiding amongst them. As for Batman, you don't go LOOKING for Batman unless you have a deathwish. Well, not death, but things just as bad. Admittedly, this does not apply to Kira. So, yeah, he'd probably figure out Batman's identity soon enough.


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2008)

All Batman has to do is use the same detective skills L did except the whole be your best friend routine..Once he has a suspect he,ll do the whole bad cop routine 100% and totally go Batman on his ass.

Batman can also do the same thing he did in the "Strange secrets of Bruce Wayne" on the animated series and has Dick Grayson dress up as him and get hm to admit he's Kira record it and then hand him over to police gordon and lock him up forever.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Jul 2, 2008)

The Bat. He goes on hunches and wears a mask. He wins at life.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 2, 2008)

Batman probably losses without bloodlust. Batman doesn't have any of the knowledge L had to start, and would not gain rather important knowledge right away as he wouldn't challegene Kira as directly as L. Meaning, Light stays careful and cautious like the sneaky bitch he is.

Secondly, Batman would not be working with the police or law enforcement agencies as closely as L, and would investigate Kira himself. As a result, Batman has no basis to work from to find Light. Not to mention the Deathnote is a 'magic book of sorts' and I suspect Batman wouldn't jump to such a conclusion anytime soon.  

Thirdly, whereas Batman starts off knowing nothig, Light would already know Batman is out to catch him, that he's a foreigner, and that he covers his face. The bat signal bit in the op and the subbing implies as much. Anyway, assuming their is some kind of verse blending in terms of availible knowledge, light goes on the internet and finds out Batman was always a presence in Gotham. From this point on it becomes a race. Light researches Batman online to uncovers his identity through deduction, Batman does the same thing though not online. 

In any case, Batman starts with nothing to work from. He doesn't know how the criminals are killed in terms of method. So he isn't going to be making random deductions about magic. Batman also won't be able to just trace light steps, as per the first deathnote murder. There were no shown camera's around, and to assume Batman would randomly find evidence of light's presence at those scene's is ridiculous. As those things are lacking, Batman would never be able to pin-down a specific subject. Even if he follows each and every high-school kid, Light fawns a normal existences. Not to mention light can give the book to someone, and 'lose his meomories from doing so. meh.

The only problem I see is light actually beating batman. 
However, if light was really scared shitless enough, he could do something crazy like manipulate some criminals, the police forces, and others, to do certain things before they die. Those certain things being some kind of crime to lure batman out and kill him with a trap. Off course the trap would have to be amazing, but if desperate enough it would be sprung. Wherther that kills Batman or not, who knows. However, in character Batman isn't finding light unless you give him some kind of prior knowledge. In which case he stomps..

edit: I forgot that scan about needing to see their whole face.......
...:Batman wins bloodlusted scenerio as random Prep with insane blooldust= everythign dies


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 2, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Same way L limited it down to two people* except afterwards he'd just kill both of them and be done with it.



That was pure PIS/luck tbh.


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 3, 2008)

> . Not to mention the Deathnote is a 'magic book of sorts' and I suspect Batman wouldn't jump to such a conclusion anytime soon.



Why not? He's dealt with things like magic and cosmic shit before.


----------



## superattackpea (Jul 4, 2008)

I gotta give this to Light, as soon as he realizes batman is on his trail it wont take long for him to figure out his identity. Batman=Gotham and Bruce Wayne is the most notible person in gotham, even if he just had a hunch light would kill wayne to be on the safe side. 

Even with Batman never revealing his presence to light he would not know of the shinigami, which is how light found out about the FBI.

EDIT: nm if i was smart enough to figure this out in a few seconds theres no way batman wouldn't think of it, using what he knows of Kira he would realize he had to go simply as a masked indvidual, all while having one robin or somone act as batman in gotham to keep the guise up.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2008)

Up until the War Games arc, Batman was mostly regarded as an urban legend by the general public and next to no information was known about him at all, which would be even less information for someone all the way in Japan.  No one even knows he has all those gadgets that cost a shitload of money.  Plus there wasn't even 100% conclusive info that Bats even existed until he got caught on live television in the War Games arc.

Also Bruce Wayne's public persona is basically a male Paris Hilton, he's regarded as a moron who's only interest is bedding supermodels and has next to no control over his company.  Only people who would ever make the connect would be people actively studying him.  I don't care how biased anyone is torwards Light, It's very unlikely a japanese teenager with mainly just the internet to figure it out, hell he's even laugh at the idea.

Plus the connection to Matches Malone would be just freaking impossible to make under most circumstances.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 4, 2008)

I find it hilarious that Light is somehow supposed to do what people 1000x smarter than him can't do.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2008)

As far as I know Lex Luthor doesn't even know who Bats is and he's actively tried to find out, and I'd classify him as having individual braincells smarter than Light.

Also I'd like to state that Light's only real source of information about the bats would be online and most of the information is likely going to be utter bullshit speculation, up until War Games and such the regular people that actually thought he existed didn't even kno about his tech and were by and large thinking him as supernatural.

Also Light wouldn't even know he's after him, Bats is stealthy and even if an amateur cameraman gets him on camera the Japanese media will likely distort it and make it into tabloid fodder which I doubt Light would even pay attention to.


----------



## Finn Mac Cool (Jul 4, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Also Bruce Wayne's public persona is basically a male Paris Hilton, he's regarded as a moron who's only interest is bedding supermodels and has next to no control over his company.  Only people who would ever make the connect would be people actively studying him.  I don't care how biased anyone is torwards Light, It's very unlikely a japanese teenager with mainly just the internet to figure it out, hell he's even laugh at the idea.



And Light pretends to be someone who actually _enjoys_ Misa's company.  That sort of charade is familiar to him.

And I again state:  many people in the DC Universe _should_ have been able to figure out that Bruce Wayne is, if not Batman himself, probably connected to him in some way, except the plot demands that (if you're not named Bane or Ra's al Ghul) you can't.  It's pretty obvious that Batman must have enormous amounts of financial and technological backing, and that he is particularly focused on Gotham city.  It's only natural to then look at all the extremely wealthy people living in/with businesses based in Gotham.  That can't leave more than a handful of possible candidates.  Light could write each of their names in the Death Note with conditions saying they must reveal everything they know about Batman.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 4, 2008)

acting like you tolerate one person isn't the same as completely having another personality.  Really to anyone who does any research it seems like Lucius Fox is the guy in charge of Wayne Enterprises and Bruce just wastes the money on cars and shit.

Also again I state, with so many superheroes on earth not many people (minus the people who actually fight him) would even make the connection to him havign tech, most people usually think he has powers, and even the guys who do see his tech keep it to himself or are not the type of people you would believe.  Also really unless you follow the guy around you're not going to see his tech, most would assume the car was built by a guy who really knows his cars and he doesn't use the batplane or batsub enough times or in places where ANYONE would see them so no one would make the association with a rich person.

I concede the Gotham thing but similar vigilantes are sometimes associated with Batman by thugs (on many occasions people in Bludhaven would call out Nightwing as Bats and so forth).  But really I gotta say that if anyone does deduce who bats is, it'll be a guy who's been working on it for quite some time and would be aquainted with Gotham, it would be really difficult for a guy in another country basing everything off of drunken speculation. (Also Ra's had an intelligence network most people would have wet dreams about).

Also I reiterate:


> Also Light wouldn't even know he's after him, Bats is stealthy and even if an amateur cameraman gets him on camera the Japanese media will likely distort it and make it into tabloid fodder which I doubt Light would even pay attention to.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 4, 2008)

Finn Mac Cool said:


> And Light pretends to be someone who actually _enjoys_ Misa's company.  That sort of charade is familiar to him.
> 
> And I again state:  many people in the DC Universe _should_ have been able to figure out that Bruce Wayne is, if not Batman himself, probably connected to him in some way, except the plot demands that (if you're not named Bane or Ra's al Ghul) you can't.  It's pretty obvious that Batman must have enormous amounts of financial and technological backing, and that he is particularly focused on Gotham city.  It's only natural to then look at all the extremely wealthy people living in/with businesses based in Gotham.  That can't leave more than a handful of possible candidates.  Light could write each of their names in the Death Note with conditions saying they must reveal everything they know about Batman.


99% of The People on DC Earth think he's:

A) A myth
B) A super powered freak
C) A man-bat
D) Multiple People

The only people to figure out who he was on their own either had years of experience fighting him(Riddler) or had tons of networks to work with(Ra's and Bane) There are also multiple super powered and non-super powered beings who operate in or around Gotham.


----------



## Akira (Jul 5, 2008)

Bats has got it. Light wouldn't know what hit him.


----------



## Finn Mac Cool (Jul 5, 2008)

So you're telling me that there isn't any footage of the Batmobile or Batjet zooming around Gotham City?  And that there aren't plenty of batarangs and other gadgets left behind after Batman fights someone?  You're meaning to tell me it doesn't become pretty obvious to anyone who really examines the evidence that Batman has some advanced tech at his disposal?

And keep in mind, while Bruce Wayne at first seems like a dumb party boy with no real control over his company, Light's managed to pose as someone who genuinely enjoys Misa's company.  He's familiar with the idea of Obfuscating Stupidity (see  for definition).


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2008)

Finn Mac Cool said:


> So you're telling me that there isn't any footage of the Batmobile or Batjet zooming around Gotham City?  And that there aren't plenty of batarangs and other gadgets left behind after Batman fights someone?  You're meaning to tell me it doesn't become pretty obvious to anyone who really examines the evidence that Batman has some advanced tech at his disposal?
> 
> And keep in mind, while Bruce Wayne at first seems like a dumb party boy with no real control over his company, Light's managed to pose as someone who genuinely enjoys Misa's company.  He's familiar with the idea of Obfuscating Stupidity (see  for definition).



Bruce would be able to tell who Light is in a single day and arrest him the next. Bruce can hide things better than Light can try but nothing gives him away more than tat crooked ass smile.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 5, 2008)

Finn Mac Cool said:


> So you're telling me that there isn't any footage of the Batmobile or Batjet zooming around Gotham City?  And that there aren't plenty of batarangs and other gadgets left behind after Batman fights someone?  You're meaning to tell me it doesn't become pretty obvious to anyone who really examines the evidence that Batman has some advanced tech at his disposal?


Batmobile yea, Batjet nope. Also most people don't even believe he uses gadgets, and even if he did it's not like he uses some of the super advanced tech available in the DCverse.




> And keep in mind, while Bruce Wayne at first seems like a dumb party boy with no real control over his company, Light's managed to pose as someone who genuinely enjoys Misa's company.  He's familiar with the idea of Obfuscating Stupidity (see  for definition).


Because it's much harder to enjoy the company of an attractive young woman then it is to make everyone outside of a handful of people in the entire world think of you as just some guy who only thinks about partying and waxing super model ass right?


----------



## Finn Mac Cool (Jul 5, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Because it's much harder to enjoy the company of an attractive young woman then it is to make everyone outside of a handful of people in the entire world think of you as just some guy who only thinks about partying and waxing super model ass right?



Considering the fact that Light seems to have virtually no sex drive, and that he seems to almost hate Misa . . .

Anyway, I'm not saying it's necessarily harder, just that Light's familiar enough with putting on a facade to know not to trust first impressions like that.

And how's this for a scenario:  it should be painfully obvious that Batman has _some_ contact with the Gotham City Police (what with the Batsignal and all), so Light could write down, "James Gordon, reveals everything he knows or suspects about the Batman on national television."  It's been hinted numerous times that Gordon knows or at least suspects Batman's secret identity.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 5, 2008)

Facade? Batman does more than a facade. i remember reading a scan saying some psychic tried to read Batman's mind for his secret identity and ended up being mindfucked. Batman supposedly separated his "Batman" psyche and his "Bruce" psyche. i dont really see how this matters though.......

This "fight" is based on the premise that Tokyo has called Batman, instead of L to find Kira so I dont know why Gotham is involved. If the settings changed to Gotham City (Everything that happened in the manga happens in Gotham but the police calls Batman to find Kira) by that time, Batman would already have his eye on the polic and Gordon (going by how fast L questioned the police) since thats about the only one he's close to in the department. I can even go as far to say Batman would relocate Gordon.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2008)

Finn Mac Cool said:


> So you're telling me that there isn't any footage of the Batmobile or Batjet zooming around Gotham City?  And that there aren't plenty of batarangs and other gadgets left behind after Batman fights someone?  You're meaning to tell me it doesn't become pretty obvious to anyone who really examines the evidence that Batman has some advanced tech at his disposal?
> 
> And keep in mind, while Bruce Wayne at first seems like a dumb party boy with no real control over his company, Light's managed to pose as someone who genuinely enjoys Misa's company.  He's familiar with the idea of Obfuscating Stupidity (see  for definition).




he barely uses the Batplane in places people would ever see it, usually just uses it to fly to remote places and even then he hides it, also the jet makes no noise.  Batmobile probably, but he uses it only at night and the footage would be amateurish AT BEST.  before he got caught on camera in broaddaylight during War Games, the best picture anyone got of him would be comparable with a bigfoot type picture.

Also people honestly thought and still do that he has powers, Bruce does sweeps of crime scenes and usually removes all evidence, or is even has it handed back to him by the GCPD.  also aside from batarangs what tools does he regularly even use?  all his tech to anyone who would look at confidential police reports would seem pretty basic.

also stop comparing Light's facade with what Bruce does, it's not even close. Bruce officially BARELY made it out of high school and has never even seen the inside of a college, he's completely self taught or was tutored by people who would be on public record.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Dec 19, 2010)

Another issue is the very identity of Batman. Yes, we know Bruce Wayne is also Batman. I read in one of the characterization of Batman that the man existed as two people. The side which was Bruce Wayne, and the side which was Batman. In an essence he has two existence. Nobody is sure whether on that body, who exists, Batman or bruce Wayne. Now the Deathnote has one very confusing requirement....names. A person's name may change depending on the situation. For example, a guy loses his memory and forgets his name and is given another name and identity. Now which of those names would be seen as valid in the Deathnote? As far as I believe names are what we see ourself as. Bruce/Batman has that identity crisis in him. He can't distinguish who he really is. Is he Batman or Bruce Wayne. That point there, he may not be affected by the Deathnote.


----------



## Es (Dec 19, 2010)

What the fuck possessed you to think necroing a thread from 2008 is a good idea


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 19, 2010)

Why would you necro a thread from two years ago? Especially one thathas been done over 9000 times?


----------

